# DVD Compatiability



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out if a new movie purchased on DVD format will play on an older DVD player (from 1998, I believe). Have things changed since then, or does the DVD symbol on both the disc and the player guarantee compatibility?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

DVD videos are all MPEG2, but copy protection and encryption have changed.. so the answer is maybe :smile:

Also, if the disk is dual-layer or dual-sided, your player would need to be able to handle that as well.


----------

